# Name this sound...



## jessb (Oct 15, 2008)

We have just moved to a new place near Pittwater in Sydney. At night we keep hearing something really noisy, but we can't identify it. It makes a noise like a door creaking shut and it repeats it from dusk until about 10pm. 

It sounds like a frog (and our neighbours have a pond, so it makes sense) but seems waaay too loud. 

Do we have frogs who have learnt to use microphones, or could it be some type of owl?


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say that if it sounds like a door creaking and shutting, then it is probably a door shutting, but it may be a haunted door. 

You have just moved, so it could be the old residents of the house trying to send you a message, are there cold spots, or whispers, or moving shadows. 

O well let us know tomorrow ..... if you make it through the nigh... have a good sleep


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 15, 2008)

Frogs can be crazy loud though, so that is probably the best bet. Other then that, maybe its the roof or foundation contracting at night from expantion during the day?


----------



## jessb (Oct 15, 2008)

No it's definitely an animal - no ghosties or ghoulies in our little home! I can hear it outside, probably in a neighbour's yard. Could it be a bird? Like a frogmouth or something?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah frogmouths don't make noises like that, they kinda sound like a... baby bird that is hungry, like a young seagull but hardly never make any noise too so unlikely to be them.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2008)

Could it be a bat?


----------



## jessb (Oct 15, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Could it be a bat?


 
Not screechy enough for a bat. We get loads of them around and I know what they sound like. 

Guess it must be a frog then. It must be a really big one!!! :shock:


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

A VERY big 1!


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 15, 2008)

cicada?


----------



## Dan19 (Oct 15, 2008)

Possum? Massively annoying when they are on the roof.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe it's a frog sitting under the downpipe which is amplifying the noise?


----------



## Smellie (Oct 15, 2008)

We live in a house (as many do) but ajoined to my backyard is a golfcourse (just to brag here, it was used in the PGA tour when it was here) anyway...we heard the same thing about 2 weeks ago, and have been every night, up in the trees, and it sounded like creaking..which was trippy because there was no wind for them to creak. So I did some investigating and it's actually some sort of bird. I can't give you a definate answer as to what kinda...I'd assume an owl maybe...but yes. It's a bird and I hope they stop soon because it's veeerry annoyin


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybe a nightjar.


----------



## dtulip10 (Oct 15, 2008)

i had some litoria cloris's a few years back that i was breeding and they got stupid loud every now and then especially around breeding time. so it may be another litoria species of frog. best way is to get out there and find the bugger.


----------



## Hoon84 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poltergeist??


----------



## Teamsherman (Oct 15, 2008)

Id say possum, i have one that screams at me when i go out for ciggies at night.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 15, 2008)

Grab a torch and go look see. Then let us know what it was. Most strange screamy noises around our place are possums or foxes.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

We have bleating tree frogs (litoria dentata) near our place which are extremely loud and call during the evening. Can't really describe the sound but this site has a good sound clip of it. http://www.geocities.com/gem3007/litdenta.htm

The one I hear is the lower pitched one which you hear briefly in the of the recording.


----------



## Danni (Oct 15, 2008)

i would ask your neighbours if they hear it?


----------



## gman78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Possum. They can make some crazy noises


----------



## Renagade (Oct 16, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Maybe a nightjar.


 
vegemite jar?:lol:


----------



## jessb (Oct 20, 2008)

Definitely not a possum, I'd have to say bird or frog.

Bearded Lady, I think the lower pitched sound in that recording could be it, thanks! It is sort of a cross between a creaking and a 2-stroke engine. I will ask the neighbours next time I see them if they have any idea.


----------



## cockney red (Oct 20, 2008)

Plover, or a Channel billed Cuckoo.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 20, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Plover, or a Channel billed Cuckoo.


Yep both these and also Satin Bower Birds, they make a variety of weird noises of the wizzing/ creaking type. They also mimic and when they hear a noise they like they can do it to death.


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 20, 2008)

The rigging on a yacht?


----------

